# low sperm count and irregular ovulation



## cjn (Nov 30, 2004)

just a few questions... my husband has a low sperm count and poor mobility. i have noticed a few of the men on the website have seen a urologist prior to fertility treatment. we never did this and wonderered whether it is worth while we don't know why my husband has a low sperm count ie no past history to indicate a reason. also i wonder whether i ovulate every month, sometimes I have pain on one side and when i am on the stimulating drugs i always have more follicules on one side. Prior to commencing treatment i kept a record of my temperature and it was below the required temp to be ovulating but then i have had some blood tests to check on this and sometimes I have been ovulating! any advice on what i can do to help my eggs??


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Getting the advice of a urologist can be worthwhile but bear in mind that there may be nothing he can suggest or do to alter the situation.
Regarding ovulation, it can be difficult to rely on temps as they don't help everyone and bear in mind that women don't ovulate every month and you don't always feel ovulation. Again often nothing that you can do to help eggs.

Ruth


----------



## cjn (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Ruth

Thanks for your reponse. Excuse my naivety am i right in reading that it's normal for women not to ovulate every month?? I always thought we ovulated every month.


----------



## cjn (Nov 30, 2004)

Ruth can you help wth this querie? I am starting to think that might be the case with me.


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi CJN

Thought I'd jump in but basically as Ruth says, yes, it is quite normal for women not to ovulate every month. I read it can be 9 times out of 12 in many cases.
Why don't you have a chat with your GP or whoever does your blood tests to see if they can help you find out if you ovulate regularly? That may put your mind to rest.

Good luck,
Caroline
x


----------

